# new Cigar room



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

We just recently bought a new house and the wife was kind enough to let me have (1) room for my self..:whoohoo: so I turned it into my own smoke room..:biggrin:..the red doors are 80 years old from mexico.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, very nice of her to let you have a room. Oh, and nice setup. You will make a lot of us jealous.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Schweeeetttt!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks First-class all the way Joe!
Love the red doors too


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Yeah...i am jealous!!! Sweet room!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very very nice there Bro....At least you get one room!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. big room


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good idea putting the cigar boxes on the wall otherwise I'm very jealous of the whole room. Where is the big screen? Do you have a purifier in there or does the little woman let you smoke without one? If you say yes to all of these,,,you indeed are in heaven and only need a little fridge in that room to complete your life,,,and oh yes, sports package cable with DVR!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

That is sweet! Looks like a high class private lounge.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn Bully, that is AWESOME! 'Grats on the new digs and the new Man-Room! SWEET! 

CD


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Great room


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that really came out nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Joe--

Any special ventilation in the cave???


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Great job! It looks really nice, tastefully done.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Sweet. When Daniel moves away and I don't need the spare bedroom for Erin anymore, I may put in a man-cave myself. I like how yours turned out.

Michael


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks great Bully, You should really enjoy it in there!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that looks like a very nice relaxing room


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy crap! bravo.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Sweet Man Room !!!..


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Sweet room!!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

What a great sanctuary. When can I come over?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry nice setup!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW!! I can not wait for the day when I can have one of those.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks like an awesome place to chill.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great room. Looks like fun.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful, Nicely done!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

lucky bastid


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that rad man ! thats pure luxary to have your own smoke room !! looks very nice, great work....when are you going to put in the walk in humidor ?!?!? im guessing those large chests on the tables are full of cigars ? oh...and 2 chairs, so you can talk your wife into having a smoke with yah..great place to host a CL party !


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice. I am jealous !!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great Job Joe! Love the color on the walls and the red doors. Can't wait to see the new digs, tell Jenn hi!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

redbeard said:


> that rad man ! thats pure luxary to have your own smoke room !! looks very nice, great work....when are you going to put in the walk in humidor ?!?!? im guessing those large chests on the tables are full of cigars ? oh...and 2 chairs, so you can talk your wife into having a smoke with yah..great place to host a CL party !


He has hosted many great CL Herfs in the past!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

when i grow up i want my own room too...but very setup on your room


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

(nice)...oops


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is one beautiful room. 

You have officially become the envy of just about every member on this board.

And here I was feeling lucky that I was given "garage rights" for when it was cold.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, what an awesome looking smoke room. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!!.....At least your wife let you have one room...and its not the garage.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice room and I like the chairs--The colors for a smokin room are spot on brother--Enjoy your space.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice Joe!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

can you say man cave. very nice


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

you lucky bastage! :dribble:
I'm not sure yet what I'll be doing come the cold weather... got nothing at home, so I guess I'll be over to my buddy's place more often (assuming he gets his arse in gear and finishes setting up )


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great room


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Sweet room Joe.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Room Dude


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Turned out nice. Enjoy it.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That really came out great! I am jealous!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great room. Awesome.


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Every man should have a man cave at the homestead. Your wife is a keeper for sure! Enjoy!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ohhhh hell ya!!!!!!! That is awesome man, all you need in there now is a flat screen on the wall for watching football while you enjoy a smoke!!!!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Way to go Joe, that room is amazing! Enjoy it!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice! I'm jealous.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice!! I like the place you created!! Great idee those cigarboxes on the wall. But what is the story behind the doors??


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Ya got style. Very nice


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

great generous smoker like yourself deserves nothing but the best room. Congrats on the new house Joe you and Jen deserve it.


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice pics. Thx for sharing.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cool, Bully!!! At least she didn't give you the garage


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats on the the new digs.
Nice cave you got going.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Dang Joe!!! That is one classy looking room!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Extremely Jealous!!!!!!!! What A Room


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------

